# clippard solenoid.



## etbarry (Feb 22, 2009)

My clippard is making this buzzing noise any suggestions?


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

How loud is it?


----------



## Cbwmn (Nov 30, 2007)

*noisy solenoid*



etbarry said:


> My clippard is making this buzzing noise any suggestions?


It’s probably harmonic noise.
With electronic cables, a metal shield works.
But on a solenoid - ???

Old joke from electricians:
Q-What makes a transformer hum?
A-Because it doesn’t know the notes.

Good luck
Charles


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

etbarry said:


> My clippard is making this buzzing noise any suggestions?


be specific, there is another clippard solenoid that suits our application.

your clippard solenoid is loose inside, and the core vibrates due to constantly under overheated condition.
A burkert 6011 performs better and the power consumption is 4Watt, lower than your clippard, but still generate a lot of heat in its core after hours of operation, and overheated problem will deteriorate the core, thus create problems such as core melting, metal (spring) fatigue, and cracked O-ring


There is something far better than those 120V constantly overheated monsters--
Try the clippard mouse solenoid, it is not gonna fail you because this thing is 0.67watt only and overheated free. 
oh, forgot to mention that it is 1 billion on/off cycle life.


----------



## NatCh (Feb 23, 2011)

Cute little rascals, where did you get it? Google isn't showing me any sellers.


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

I am the seller:icon_lol:


----------



## NatCh (Feb 23, 2011)

Dandy. Do you have a thread on them? I'm not looking for one at the moment (using an almost brand new one currently), but I'd be interested when it comes time to replace the one I'm using now.


----------



## lipadj46 (Apr 6, 2011)

If your solenoid hums unplug it and plug it back in sometimes that quiets them down.


----------



## etbarry (Feb 22, 2009)

it was pretty loud to the point that with the stand doors closed it would annoy you watching tv. i fiddled with it and its a bit better now. also unpluging and repluging helped thanks ^^


----------



## DvsDev (Dec 7, 2010)

Electromagnets make sounds normally, it's pretty much a given thing.
Here in NZ our power is 240v 60hz so it pulses 60 times per second, the harmonic buzz you hear is these pulses firing around the coil wire, overlapping at points, giving off a rhythm.
If heat is your problem (which it sounds like it's not) you should check your duty cycle, not all solenoids are meant to run for long periods.
As far as noise goes, check stuff is tight like the nut that holds the coil to the piston and that the wire coming from the coil isn't rubbing on anything.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

Bettatail said:


> I am the seller:icon_lol:


What does one of those nifty solenoids cost?


----------



## Tacct (Jul 25, 2010)

Noahma said:


> What does one of those nifty solenoids cost?


A mouse solenoid directly from clippard costs _about_ $25 plus shipping ($18+) but then you also need all the fittings for it which add a few more bucks on. Just to give you an estimate of buying and piecing together yourself. Bettatail would likely be able to give you a better deal than piecing together yourself if you only need one since it sounds like he buys in larger quantities.


----------



## Ahura-sama (Dec 7, 2009)

Add +10 for PROCESSING if buying direct from CLippard.
The manifold for manifold mount is another 4.70


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

kite949372 said:


> A mouse solenoid directly from clippard costs about $25 plus shipping ($10+) but then you also need all the fittings for it which add a few more bucks on. Just to give you an estimate of buying and piecing together yourself. Bettatail would likely be able to give you a better deal than piecing together yourself if you only need one since it sounds like he buys in larger quantities.


Thanks, kite949372.
the actual cost order from clippard is $24 for a clippard mouse solenoid valve, without the adapters or manifolds, mouse solenoid don't fit our setup.
Adapters are sell in 10 piece package, it is about $10-$25 depends on what kind of adapters and manifolds.
The shipping is UPS $9.98 flat if it is not large quantity(weight), and clippard also charge $10 for handling fee.
so if you do know how to make a clippard mouse valve connect to NPT, the cost to order a completed parts package from clippard will be $55-$70.

Don't want to repeat it but as I mention before, solenoid valves more than 3 watts are always Hot/core overheated because we keep the valve on for at least 8 hours every day and the low flow fluid(CO2) not be able to draw away the heat. The heat, is the killer of these solenoid valves and shorten their life.

the mouse solenoid valve is full metal body(fast heat dispatch) 0.67watt low power consumption and free of heated/overheated problem, and officially 1 billion on/off cycle life. 
So it is the best, IMO.

One last thing, the commonly seen clippard solenoid(MME-2SDS-*) in our application is 6.5watt, more power consumption and thus create more overheated problem than a Burkert 6011 4watt solenoid, so there are a lot of complains of failed clippard solenoid valves and people believe this clippard solenoid is inferior than the Burkert 6011.
I do not agree with them, this clippard solenoid (MME-2SDS-*) is high quality instrument make by a reputable american company.
They fail to recognize the application of these valves is under extreme (at least 8 hours on, heat build up in the core) condition, so the valves, which ever win is always the one with the least power consumption/heated problems.

anyway, forget about the clippard MME-2SDS-* or Burkert 6011, now we have the cool little Clippard Mouse solenoid.


----------



## Tacct (Jul 25, 2010)

Firstly, its good to hear you were able to fix it for now. Hopefully the issue with yours is nothing serious, harmonic noise can be a pain sometimes :\


Also, anyone who decides to use a clippard mouse solenoid and doesnt run it inline I highly suggest getting the manifold version as you have 1 less 10-32 connection to worry about and instead have a 1/8" NPT connection directly from the regulator. (The outlet of the manifold is still 10-32 though)

For the solenoid you can choose a few options for it. You want normally closed, 2 way valve, 0.0025 orifice, buna seals. The rest of the options are personal preference. I suggest the manifold mount (reasons above). For connection type it depends how you want to wire the plug (_you have to supply and wire a plug yourself if you buy from directly from clippard_). Voltage just depends on what spare plug you may have laying around.

Here are a list of common part numbers you may need for a mouse setup:
15490-2 ← Manifold if you choose manifold mount, $4.22 (15490-1 is a reversed version, make sure you order the correct one)
11752-1-PKG ← 10-32 male thread to 1/8" multi-barb fitting, 10 per package, $4.64 (11752-1-ENG-PKG nickel plated)
11999-PKG ← 10-32 male to 10-32 male connector, 10 per package, $4.43 (11999-ENG-PKG nickel plated)

You can also get check valves and 10-32 to 1/8" NPT connectors if you need them. I can find the part number if you let me know what you need.

In the end Mouse + manifold shipped is _roughly_ $45. Any needed fittings, just add on $5 (for packages of 10 if the part number includes PKG) for building yourself. Just remember to add the cost of wiring a plug if you do it yourself. http://www.clippard.com/store/

So ya, as mentioned before you can build yourself or buy from someone here if you don't want to go through the hassle (and possibly extra cost) of assembling yourself. (Or even go with another solenoid that doesn't need any of this assembly)

(BLK part numbers are bulk purchases of fittings so you can ignore those ones.)


----------



## Mr. Fisher (Mar 24, 2009)

Bettatail said:


> A burkert 6011 performs better and the power consumption is 4Watt, lower than your clippard, but still generate a lot of heat in its core after hours of operation, and overheated problem will deteriorate the core, thus create problems such as core melting, metal (spring) fatigue, and cracked O-ring


 
This is completely false. Contact a Burkert Engineer via the Burkert Website. They have a great customer service department. 

The truth is, Burkert 6011s are designed for on/off applications. They give off heat, but within 10 minutes of being off they are room temp. Never had a Burkert fail, and I've run them for years at a time. You run and sell clippard mouse valves. Have you used a Burkert? Do you own one?

Heat in an eletrified coil is normal. Heat is not correlated with function, durability, or dependability.

That said, use what you want, but be critical of who provides the info. There is a thread on another site that addresses this issue.


----------



## Mr. Fisher (Mar 24, 2009)

double post.


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

As for burkert, own many now...

The solenoid power consumption rating is at their "hold" position, for Burkert 6011, is 4 watt when is at open/holding position, and all 4 watts power will become heat).
The "inrush" is when the valve powers on and valve door moving/opening, is 9 watts at that split second.
check this out, top of page two.
http://www.burkert.com/products_data/datasheets/DS6011-Standard-EU-EN.pdf

so the solenoids power rating is at their "hold" position, a clippard mouse solenoid "hold", power consumption is 0.67watt.

Try to avoid argument because you were unreasonable, but now after I own three different types of Burkert low power consumption solenoids(include 6011), and more other much better low power consumption brands/types, I have to make it clear to the hobbyists.

BTW, "Burnout" is a term that engineers use for the solenoid heat problem, and it is the main reason a solenoid fail.
Google "solenoid Burnout", you will know more about solenoids.


----------



## SaltyNC (Jun 26, 2012)

Bettatail,

You mentioned better low power solenoid alternatives. I think most people are familiar with the Clippard Mouse line, but are the other choices available to the hobbyist? I did quite a bit of research and found some interesting alternatives that I thought might be better, too, but most were not easily obtainable. In this day of on-line transactions and weak economy, it's amazing to me just how many manufacturers seem to go out of their way to make it difficult for anyone to purchase their products.

The Burkert is an excellent solenoid with a proven track record, but it is also true that with nearly all forums, group think sets in, and once a product or vendor gets a good reputation, others tend to pile on, and those products or vendors become the defacto recommendation when in fact there may exist something better out there. I'm curious what you've found.


----------

